# assistance appreciated! very sick feral (oToo)



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
It's been a rough week...
Since Thursday I've buried three feral pigeons and provided food, water, antibiotics, and a safe place for recovery for three others. 
There is another 'slow' guy out there / however still flying with the flock and quietly hanging about... eating, drinking etc ~ just slow and takes time to itself...
I am sick with concern for one of these newly adopted guys. I've named this one oToo. 
oToo waited patiently on the ground under the garage door knob for me to come out the other morning. He was in the corner looking up at the world and eventually to me. I easily picked up oToo, and took a look to see if there was any noticeable injury. None to report... just the looking / twisting around. Wings are strong... Eye lids seem a little pink as opposed to the gray I see on the other ferals.
The 'o' comes from OwlyPigeon. Before catching Owly he would fly in circles and twist his head around like an owl. oToo does this too. Owly recovered and eventually flew free. oToo however seems far worse. But then maybe I'm not remembering the early days of Owly. 
oToo will be on his feet and his little head will be looking up. I mean up! I do what I can to assist, providing support by propping oToo's head more upright. I worry that s/he can't breathe. oToo has eaten a little and had water, however I can feel the breast bone = ever so thin. Droppings are very small, dark with a little white.
Just worried and wondering if this might pass... Is it possibly viral?... 
Also, I'd like to bring oToo inside. However, I have others inside in there own spaces) ~ If this is something that can be passed to others I prefer not too. Currently oToo is housed in my garage... It's okay, bit I'd prefer giving more comfort if possible.
Advice appreciated.
Thank you!
4zp. ~ plaCida, indiGO, walker (flying free), q (flying free), BWG (flying free), Owly (flying free), quadri, Newg, and oToo.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Can you please tell me does oToo have any neurological signs like eyelids twitching and jerky turning head left and right, or upside down? When left alone does it go in the circles?
Does it have problems when eating and drinking water? Did you check color of the mouth? Walking backwards? Was it sitting quietly waiting to pick him up or tried to fly?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear of the ferals passing on.

Does oToo have similar symptoms to any of those you are currently treating? 

When he is looking up, does he put his head right back between his shoulders or does he twist his neck so his head is upside down? Wondering if it is PMV or paratyphoid - or something else entirely. 

With PMV of course he would probably show at least some of the other symptoms, like the seed tossing and difficulty in keeping head in position to pick up food, maybe turning the circles or suddenly just 'zonking out'. If it is that, then he should certainly be isolated, somewhere quiet and not too bright, and confined with nothing around he could injure himself on. 

WHichever, he may need to be hand fed, maybe the old standby of thawed peas and corn. Worth checking his weight, too. 

John


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
oToo was sitting quietly waiting. When I first picked oToo up s/he did try to fly. Wings out but flipped pretty quickly. I admit I didn't give oToo much of a chance to get away. I stripped my sweater and tossed it over oToo. (Owly I'd chased around the yard and into the alley ~ I was hoping to rid oToo (and myself) of such stress). I'd thought about just reaching for oToo, but feared as I mentioned with Owly = the sweater could have startled oToo. 
When oToo is left on its own: S/he leans to a wall, head eventually twisting to the ceiling / between wings. I don't know that s/he tips its head back first. Recent observation shows me that the head twists round. Sometimes oToo lifts its head up and appears 'normal', but distant. 
oToo appears to be eating. I left seed and water and did see oToo up and eventually most of the seed was gone. I'm thinking of encouraging more by way of hand / syringe to beak later today.
Not walking backwards. Forwards and appears to be direct in choice. Finding oToo at my garage tells me that s/he is conscious and aware of where to go.
Mouth is normal ~ pink... No eye twitching. This morning eyes were heavy = I am hoping for tired... or on to better places. I'll be checking on oToo very soon (just can't get outside at the moment).
Thank you for your thoughts ~ much appreciated... as is the sentiment. what could be happening? / or is it that they know its safe here?... 
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh ~ the other feral's I'm assisting do not have any of these symptoms. 
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Update: T'was just out to check on oToo.
oToo was up and had been eating and has had water. Droppings are dark with white / formed / not liquid. 
Eyes are open, but focus appears blank? However, I believe oToo knew I was there. Head did shift direction with the sound of coo's from friends on the rooftop and outside the door. Head tilted this way and that, but not in a spastic manner. Not flipping head back, more of a sway. Head tilts more left < if that matters...
Still a bit on the puffed side / temperature in the garage is warm ~ as opposed to cold.
~ 4zp.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds much better to me comparing to your first post.  I would suggest canker treatment, vitamins and supplements. See how it goes and if there is improvement keep it warm. Wide spectrum antibiotic may help if you suspect that there is no change in his condition. First try garlic in the water but don’t overdo it.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Update:
oToo has come indoors. Note: not next too or mixed in with the others that are recovering... Everyone has their own space (apartment / suite) oToo also has a padded room just incase things twist about. 
So, oToo is looking less 'twisted'. Quite the relief and surprise. Eyes are still quite 'open' / 'fixed'. 
oToo seems interested in the sounds of the current residents which will hopefully assist with recovery.
All in all I feel less stressed and more hopeful. Also, having oToo inside allows for air to move / the garage can become stuffy as I can't leave the door open for fear of unwanted visitors getting in oToo's cage.
Thank you for accepting my stressed moment / offering assistance when oToo arrived...
Ever so appreciative.
~ 4zp


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that oToo is better. Give him some time for recovery, good nutrition, minerals and suplements.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Update on oToo:
oToo is looking great! Amazing! I can't believe that this is the same bird that was twisting about, unable to stand without leaning. 
oToo is upright / no tipping... jumps (with a flap or two) to the top of his bed which is about a foot off the ground, great appetite, droppings look good. 
Yay!...
Thank you.
4zp. ~ plaCida, indiGO, walker (flying free), q (flying free), BWG (flying free), Owly (flying free), quadri, Newg, and oToo.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think it would be wise to keep him isolated for at least 6 weeks. It sounds very much as if he has PMV, they can make a spontaneous recovery but will keep shedding the virus for 6 weeks, which will infect other pigeons.

This link describes the symptoms and treatment and also has an explanatory video:

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/pigeon-and-dove-illnesses-injuries-their-symptoms-and-treatment-f11/pigeon-paramyxovirus-pmv-t151.htm


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

PMV takes 4~6 weeks to go. I'm glad that oToo is recovering. Keep in mind though that sometimes, neurological signs remain for life and especially when the bird is stressed. I have a hen that acts normally, flies normally, everything is 100% fine. Only when I give her favorite treat – peanuts she pulls her head back and starts dropping them. After couple of trials, she recovers and continues eating normally. Just mentioning it if you planning release, please be carefull.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks much ~ Not to worry. I still have oToo under 'house arrest' and will for a bit longer. There will be practice flights in the garage etc before entering the world again. I'm hoping for autumn when all is still warm... However, if oToo isn't ready a winter bed will be ready.
A little history = Before joining PT I had a pigeon named Owly. He twisted all about and spent the fall, winter and spring with me. Owly is now free and out in the world... and still visits.
Thank you! all thoughts are appreciated.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you for the link!
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
The long awaited...
oToo, quadri and Newg are flying free... They visit zsecret garden and again enjoy the blue skies.
PlaCida and IndiGO are still holding down the fort ~ Looks like they'll be in for another winter... 
Thank you for all your advice and assistance.
~ 4zp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great update.
You did a great job in helping those birds recover.

Reti


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you and I hope so!... 
~ 4zp.


----------

